# Rạng rỡ cả tuần với mẫu áo gile nữ  đẹp miễn chê



## thanhdongphucviet (9/9/21)

*        Kiểu dáng*: 
- Với kiểu dáng khoét nách cùng thiết kế cổ 2 lá hoặc dáng cổ tròn nhưng chiếc áo khoác gile lại dễ dàng trong việc mix đồ, tinh tế khi bạn mặc cùng váy liền, áo sơ mi, và thật năng động khi mix cùng áo thun. Đảm bảo những set đồ với đồng phục áo gile nữ thời trang này sẽ cho bạn một phong cách thật thời thượng đấy.




      - Mẫu áo gile nữ công sở mà chúng tôi giới thiệu dưới đây có thiết kế mới lạ, kiểu dáng thời trang với cổ chữ V đắp vạt chéo, tay áo sát nách cùng đường chiết ly nhẹ nhàng khiến các quý cô trở nên thật phong cách, chỉn chu và lịch sự.




      - Thiết kế khuy cài lệch cách điệu tao điểm nhấn cũng như thu hút mọi ánh nhìn, nâng tầm sự quyến rũ và sang chảnh cho người mặc.




      - Chân váy bút chì vừa vặn ôm sát cơ thể, có độ dài trên gối làm tôn lên vẻ đẹp thanh lịch, trang nhã mà vẫn bảo chứng nét đẹp nữ tính, duyên dáng.




      - Được sản xuất bằng công nghệ may tiến tiến, cùng những đường cắt tinh tế, tỉ mỉ, tạo cảm giác vô cùng dễ chịu khi khoác lên mình.




- Chất liệu vải cao cấp, thoáng khí, mềm mịn, thấm hút mồ hôi tối đa, tạo cho người mặc sự thoải mái, tiện lợi và dễ dàng hoạt động nhất trong mọi hoàn cảnh.
        - Là một trong những đơn vị chuyên cung cấp đồng phục nổi tiếng, VIỆT ĐỒNG PHỤC luôn đưa ra thị trường những sản phẩm đồng phục áo gile nữ có chất liệu cao cấp nhất và thiết kế hoàn hảo nhất mang đến cho nhân viên của bạn vẻ ngoài chuyên nghiệp, ấn tượng và độc đáo.

       Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt may đồng phục áo gile Nữ xin vui lòng liên hệ:
*       CÔNG TY TNHH VIỆT ĐỒNG PHỤC*
       VPĐD:  An Khánh, Hoài Đức, Hà Nội (gần Thiên Đường Bảo Sơn)
       Hotline:     *0981.7475.99 – 0938.988.777*
       Email:    dongphucviet.dpv@gmail.com
       Trang web: *vietdongphuc.com*


----------



## lannanh (18/6/22)

Các mẫu đồng phục vest hiện nay cũng rất đa dạng để chị em lựa chọn.


----------

